# Garmin Upgrade?



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

What is important with respect to what you want from the machine other than to be able to load your waypoints? Do you need to network? Do you have radar? Do you want 3d sonar or side scanning? Do you care about the map accuracy and details or are you happy with your current one?


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Egrets Landing said:


> What is important with respect to what you want from the machine other than to be able to load your waypoints? Do you need to network? Do you have radar? Do you want 3d sonar or side scanning? Do you care about the map accuracy and details or are you happy with your current one?


No radar and no 3d sonar or side scanning needed as all I need is simple depth and fishfinder functions along with improved GPS functions! The map details are ok for my area but could be better!


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

If you want a better map, you need to lose the Garmin. Your current unit and the new Garmins run the worst maps you can get for any inshore use. No issue to convert your waypoints for a different machine. The next question is what do you want to spend? Cant recommend units with no budget.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Have Simrad NSS8 on my bay boat and love it! Call me ignorant but I had no idea you could covet your Garmin waypoints to a Simrad machine but I am OLD!


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Easy to transfer


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Open budget as far as budget and looking for upgrade and I love my Simrad unit and want to stay in the 7-9 in screen size!


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

NSS EVO3
Get your map first, take it to the store and run it on all of the screen sizes before deciding what you think will work the best. Coming from a Garmin, your perspective on what to expect and will look the best is likely to change.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Egrets Landing said:


> NSS EVO3
> Get your map first, take it to the store and run it on all of the screen sizes before deciding what you think will work the best. Coming from a Garmin, your perspective on what to expect and will look the best is likely to change.


Read some past threads and EL your know your stuff and appreciate any recommendations. I am going to run Florida Marine Tracks in N. Florida/Gulf region as they are superior to all other mapping. I am leaning toward 7" screen but could go 9" as I have the room on the HPX center console. I love Simrad products but could go Lowrance and trying to stay in the $700-$1200.00 range!


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Lowrance Elite Ti 9" fits that budget. Touch screen with buttons. Avoid the simrad GO9 touch only if going on a skiff. The Elite 12 Ti has better screen res but a bit more. But if you get 12" from FMT, you get 30% off your charts.


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

I know this is older thread but you said to stay away from the simrad G09. Can you please elaborate and maybe give an alternative?
18 foot skiff, always used Garmin and am ready to jump ship, budget $600ish and then add the fmt chip. Fish keys, Biscayne bay, ENP and chokoloskee.

For others info. My 4.5 year old Garmin (to me bought new at west marine) fried the board according to Garmin and they don't service them at all - they said I can just go ahead and throw it away - 740s....


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Go units are cheap for reason. Single core processor, only a single chip and load them from the back which is a pain. But the primary reason to avoid is they are touch only. Compared to units with buttons or knob they are a hassle to operate on the water and can be prone to response issues on open boats exposed to elements. Thus, there is zero functional advantage to them on a skiff. Look at Elite Ti2 (not the discontinued Ti) and also discontinued Carbon units. Carbon would be better than Ti2.


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

Egrets Landing said:


> Go units are cheap for reason. Single core processor, only a single chip and load them from the back which is a pain. But the primary reason to avoid is they are touch only. Compared to units with buttons or knob they are a hassle to operate on the water and can be prone to response issues on open boats exposed to elements. Thus, there is zero functional advantage to them on a skiff. Look at Elite Ti2 (not the discontinued Ti) and also discontinued Carbon units. Carbon would be better than Ti2.


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks alot Egrets Landing - I appreciate you making this a little easier. I looked into the ti2 and carbon. Do you mind sharing why you like the carbon better? I found the carbon 7 inch with transducer but the 9's transducer is additional and a little pricier than I would like. The ti2 manual buttons seem limited compared to the carbon models. Lastly, do you like the "active imaging" on the ti2 or see it as an advantage? I am planning on purchasing the florida marine trax software if that plays into the thinking as well??? Really appreciate the input!


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

The Carbon is a better unit. Until a few weeks ago it was the top of the line Lowrance machine.
That said, the screen size is more important. 12" works the best. I don't follow the depth stuff much so have no info on the new sounders. For running a microskiff, charts and photos are chart details far more important than sounders.


----------

